# taking cash into dubai - what is the maximum?



## bilberryhill

Does anyone know the maximum amount of cash that one can take into Dubai (ie through customs at dubai airport)??


----------



## Andy Capp

Why would you need to take cash and not get a transfer bank to bank?

There isn't a stipulated maximum, but you may have to prove that it's legally yours.

PS. What flight number/date will you be getting off....


----------



## bonk

bilberryhill said:


> Does anyone know the maximum amount of cash that one can take into Dubai (ie through customs at dubai airport)??


Dubai Customs information was $10,000. Don't know how up to date that is though.

Dubai duty free limits

I guess you're expected to declare anything more rather than there being an absolute prohibition on higher amounts.


----------



## JonStewart87

I'll help you move it out of the airport, for a 10% premium


----------



## pamela0810

I would recommend that you carry traveller's cheques instead of cash. Also, ATM machines are all over the place and credit cards are accepted almost everywhere. 

If you are planning on bringing a huge amount of cash with you, please think twice as you could get robbed. And yes, Dubai is a safe city but not safe enough to carry wads of cash around in your pocket.....just saying.


----------



## bonk

bonk said:


> Dubai Customs information was $10,000. Don't know how up to date that is though.
> 
> Dubai duty free limits
> 
> I guess you're expected to declare anything more rather than there being an absolute prohibition on higher amounts.


Dubai Customs must have read this forum . This morning Gulf News had a comment from them that the limit is AED 40,000. Seemed to be only in print edition, I couldn't find the article online.


----------



## Dozza

bonk said:


> Dubai Customs must have read this forum . This morning Gulf News had a comment from them that the limit is AED 40,000. Seemed to be only in print edition, I couldn't find the article online.


Correct, I recently looked into this, 40,000 AED per person.

You will probably get better rates for transfering larger amounts through companies like HiFX, Torfx, etc.

I am only bringing a certain amount of cash as we wont have an AED account straight away.


----------



## Seabee

The report didn't say there was a limit, just that if it's over $10,000 it has to be declared.


----------



## desres

bonk said:


> Dubai Customs must have read this forum . This morning Gulf News had a comment from them that the limit is AED 40,000. Seemed to be only in print edition, I couldn't find the article online.


Yes they announced this on the channel 4 fm news this morning .. 40.000 Dhs cash


----------

